# Daphnia tank and green water.



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Here are pics of my two 2.5g daphnia tanks and my green water bottles. Only a little java moss to qualify one tank as planted.  It's interesting to see how one sample of java moss lived and the other right next to it died.
Can a two liter coke bottle full of green water qualify as a planted tank? He, he.
Anyway, I thought it be fun to show that it's easy to raise daphnia and grow green water for them.
Live food usually lives until eaten, so it's great for water quality. 
Oh, lemme know if I can answer any questions if you're interested in DIY.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

I've thought about raising daphnia for fish food. Where did you get the starter culture?


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I got the starter culture via aquabid.com:
Item title:	*Dero-MicroFex Worms Culturing Kit+Daphnia Magna+*
The Buy It price was: $22.00 from Mother_Nature. She sells the Daphnia without the worms and I see other sellers are posting as of today as well.
All were healthy. I'm not sure what the MicroFex worms are doing, but the Daphnia has been easy to raise. I split the culture into the two tanks and one 2l coke bottle right away just in case I crashed one tank the rest would survive. I think the 2l coke bottle is doing as well or better than the tank! The bottle has a little gravel, java moss, and a few Seachem Matrix pieces in it. I'm not sure what I'll do with all this once winter rolls around, but it's easy, fun, and cheap to mess around with. Greenwater is easy too. Just lemme know if I can help.



bosmahe1 said:


> I've thought about raising daphnia for fish food. Where did you get the starter culture?


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I think I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Cool, lemme know how it works out. My fish seem to really dig the daphnia.



bosmahe1 said:


> Thanks for the info, I think I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

I disturbed the substrate enough in one of my daphnia containers such that the MicroFex worms appeared. I wasn't even sure they were still in there. I scooped some of the worms out and fed them to my fish. It was to see the fish respond to the worms so vigorously when I know at least some of the fish have never seen a worm in their lives. Pretty cool.



dmastin said:


> Cool, lemme know how it works out. My fish seem to really dig the daphnia.


----------

